# Question related to converting LP burner to NG



## Melvang (Jan 30, 2020)

So, I know when converting from LP to NG, the office size has to be enlarged due to the power operating pressure to increase volume. 

My question, when switching, assuming proper sizes office and good flame, do you really lose much for BTUs with NG vs propane?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2020)

LPG  has approximately twice the BTU's of Ng per cubic foot.  So you would need to determe the flow rate per unt time to detemine an accurate comparison.  This would also allow you to fetermine cost as well, if you kbow the cost of each.

I know.   Convert to MAP Gas.  Just kidding.

Seeeeya; Chief Lomgwind of the North


----------



## Melvang (Jan 30, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> LPG  has approximately twice the BTU's of Ng per cubic foot.  So you would need to determe the flow rate per unt time to detemine an accurate comparison.  This would also allow you to fetermine cost as well, if you kbow the cost of each.
> 
> I know
> Conv



Cost is the least of my concerns. I don't have any fundamental issues with LP, but there is the creature comfort of not having to keep LP tanks topped off or regulator issues.


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 30, 2020)

the reason the orifice must be changed is to compensate for the volume needed to produce "the same" BTU at the burner.  propane/LPG burns slightly (~50F') hotter than natural gas.
bottom line:  the conversion should be "equal" but minor differences may occur.


----------

